#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-18
[MatthewV(n=MatthewV@202.183.120.9)]  help
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-21
!BearPerson:*! hi everyone, we're going to update services for a couple of bugfixes in a bit. Chanserv and pals will disappear for a bit and reappear again within a few minutes. If there are any problems in the meantime, contact a staffer from /stats p and we'll take care of it. Apologies for the inconvenience, and thank you for flying freenode!
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-22
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-meeting  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* Signon time  :    Tue Dec 12 10:00:36 2006
* Signoff time :    Fri Dec 22 01:48:50 2006
* Total uptime :    9d 15h 48m 14s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
#ubuntu-freshers 2006-12-23
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
